# Paramyxovirus (pigeon in India)



## Rajesh (May 14, 2010)

I have picked up a pigeon yesterday with all apparent signs - twisted neck, inability to fly or navigate. I am feeding him by forcing his mouth open and dropping seeds in, again feeding water with a dropper (twice a day only). He can do nothing on his own except cartwheel around. 

Will cod liver oil or multi vitamin drops help? Any anti-biotics?

If he recovers - how long will I have to wait. I am leaving for my holidays soon, and I'll have to persuade someone else to take over the job. 

Please help. Mail at [email protected]

Regards Rajesh John 
india
14.05.2010


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If it has Paramyxovirus then it will continue to shed the virus for 6 weeks after the onset of the disease and so infect other birds, so it would have to be isolated for at least that long. Recovery can take longer.

Again, if he has PMV withholding water can make him worse. Pigeons on a seed diet need at least 20ml a day. Try wrapping him in a towel and very gently turn his head in the right direction, sometimes if you do that they straighten up and calm down for a minute, then he maybe will drink on his own.

Just as a matter of interest, is his beak clamped really tight, or can you open it with relative ease. 

What part of India are you in?

I am going to ask a moderator to transfer this to a new thread so it doesn't get lost.

Cynthia


----------



## Rajesh (May 14, 2010)

Hi Feefo

I picked him up at a mall yesterday. Fed him some seeds and salt sugar solution. Thought the extremely heat and humidity
might have dehydrated him and sent him around the bend. I dont think wrapping a towel is necessary - given the heat. Given him a shoe box with
newspaper which I can change.

I can open his beak easily for feeding him. I have turned him the right way up and dipped his beak into the water - doesnt seem to want any. So forced to open his beak and sortta dunk it in.

Stool is greenish white.

I think cod liver oil is not a bad idea. Gave him some multivitamin drops.

Had to shout at my kids to keep from bothering him.

I am from Kolkata (calcutta) India. Where are you from?

Any other advise?

Warm regards Rajesh


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am in the UK, but we have a lot of members in India.

Cynthia


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

PT member sreeshs is in Calicut, Kerala, India. He logds on frequently, and can help you with advice on where and how to secure meds.

Maybe you can email him or PM him.

Don't recall any member in Calcutta off the top of my head. 

Larry


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

There is a reference to someone from the *University of Calcutta* in this thread, post number 325. 

Maybe this helps.

Larry


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Other members from India: (only specification being that they are from India or Bangladesh)

sundar1986

chilangz, Bangladore

anadcholli, and spdevanand, both from Bangalore, Karnataka

rusafa, dhaka, Bangladesch

mani, from Delhi

niharitaa, from Delhi


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi,

This is what I could find about the vet doctors in Calcutta.

http://www.calcuttayellowpages.com/vetdoc.html

They should be able to guide you on the locally available medicines and vet medicine stores.. 

Usually a pigeon survives with supportive care when having PMV but the rsistance to other diseases are reduced. Vitamin drops and probiotics can be provided during this time. Use antibiotics as per instruction of the vet and don't give probiotics when the pigeon is on an anti biotic dosage.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Please no Cod liver oil, you can poison this bird. Use only vitamin B complex and calcium (you can get it from pet shop, used for parrots). Supportive care - hand feeding if the bird is unable to eat is extremely important.


----------



## Rajesh (May 14, 2010)

Oops, I used cod liver oil yesterday. He doesnt seem to the worse of for it.
Okay no more. 

mail to [email protected]


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Supplements in case you haven't found any as of now:

Ossomin/Ostovet - (Calcium supplement + Vit D3) - 3 drops per day
Tefroli syrup for birds - 3 drops per day

Proviboost or Vimeral - 3 drops a day (haven't checked the Vit B levels in Vimeral, not able to read it from the label of the old bottle)


----------

